# Wiping Butt on Floor



## MeowN (May 19, 2006)

My cat has always wiped her butt on the floor after she goes to the bathroom. She isn't sick. Has been to the vet, and always gets a clean bill of health, but I always forget to mention this behavior to the vet. Anyone else experience this weird behavior from their cat?she puts her butt on the carpet and drags it across the floor. its gross. she knows i dont like it, but she tries to get away with it anyway.


Carissa


----------



## MeowN (May 19, 2006)

She isn't an outdoor kitty. Maybe it is the poop thing, as they are sometimes a little loose. She is eating low-activity IAMs. Maybe I should change? I tried to switch her to regular IAMS when we moved into a house, because they were running around more, and no such luck. It upset her stomach, and she was puking and getting the runs! So I switched her back and all was well again.


----------



## Sheemie (May 21, 2006)

I don't know if it's the same but I'd like to try and help. My friends dog did that and it turned out to have worms, but the dog came out fine after a trip to the vet. Sorry if this doesn't really help. X:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Meowmie said:


> Yes, if the food is causing loose stools, you definitely need to change.
> There are many, many good food choices, no need to stick with Iams.


I agree. I can't find the specific product you mention, but regular adult Iams dry contains by-products, corn, and fish, which are not ideal nutritionally. A higher-quality food may help firm up the stools. Definitely worth a try. 

Just want to mention this...be sure to make the switch slowly, mixing the new food into the old and gradually increasing the ratio of new to old. Switching too quickly can cause stomach upset. :wink:


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*anal glands*

Your cat has two anal glands, one on either side of the anus. Normally these express a scent, and sometimes they can get blocked. This is one possible explanation for the floor-rubbing. If the cat cannot unblock the glands the vet (or you) will have to manually express the contents of the anal glands. I suggest that you let the vet do it.


----------

